
Richard Feynman’s Messenger Lecture Series on Video - ag8
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/tuva-richard-feynman
======
wbeaty
The famous red books, paper copy Feynman Lectures, are free online:
[https://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](https://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)

Also, there are LOTS more videos:

Robb Memorial Lectures
[http://www.vega.org.uk/video/subseries/8](http://www.vega.org.uk/video/subseries/8)

Feynman full movie: 1996 "Infinity"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcn4pfFslVE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcn4pfFslVE)

The Pleasure of Finding Things Out
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLS8LbL7GIZiAHmR64oluO...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLS8LbL7GIZiAHmR64oluOWzz1igsXU6GG)

Take The World From Another Point of View
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2DB73589969D47AB](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2DB73589969D47AB)

\---

And we can rent Feynman's beach house in Baja:
[http://casitabarranca.com/](http://casitabarranca.com/)

Vid list: [http://amasci.com/feynman.html](http://amasci.com/feynman.html)

